

Ask HN: Tools for web design? - gcv

In the past, when putting together page designs, I just wrote HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. While I'm fairly satisfied with my results, each design iteration took a fairly long time. (Coding takes time, and that's that.)<p>What tools do designers use to put together mockups like the aa.com redesign making the rounds (http://dustincurtis.com/dear_american_airlines_redesign.html)? I don't care about clickability. I do not need HTML export. I'm also not looking for tools like Balsamiq, OmniGraffle, or Mockingbird which don't produce results which look like the final product. (I use pen and paper for the initial thinking stage.)<p>Photoshop is an obvious candidate, and while I have some proficiency with it, it does not seem right to use a photo editor designed for print for web design. There must be something easier out there.<p>What does everyone use?
======
brandon272
The Dustin Curtis design was likely created in Photoshop. Photoshop is a great
tool for both web design, and print. There is nothing about Photoshop that
precludes it from being a great design application for the web as it gives you
pixel-level precision.

Though it sounds less as if you're asking what tools will allow you to design
and more as if you're asking what tools will allow you to design well. And the
answer to that is: skill, creativity and talent! :)

------
trusko
I would be also interested to see some good answers on this topic. I have
pretty much the same background as you. I am trying to more design myself,
before doing mostly web development - Java before now mostly Django. I
recently switched to Mac. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestion on some
good free tools on OS X?

GCV, hope you don't mind me adding this comment here.

Cheers,

Tomas

------
systemtrigger
I agree Photoshop is the wrong tool. Have you tried Fireworks? That's what I
use.

~~~
vladimiroane
I would go with Fireworks too

